# Pluto Devil



## Usnslacker (Feb 5, 2012)

Found a Pluto Devil bottle today and I cant seem to find this size or design of the devil on Ebay.  very similar but the other devils are larger than this one.  I'd say the bottle is 10 oz or so.  I saw during a search that this was a laxative water bottle?  is that correct?


----------



## Usnslacker (Feb 5, 2012)

full view


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 5, 2012)

Pluto Water was a laxative water. These bottles are fairly common finds in 20s-30s dumps, but a good find nonetheless. They came in at least two different sized bottles, that I know of.


----------



## Usnslacker (Feb 5, 2012)

that time frame seems about spot on.  the site im digging in i've found cups, plates, bowls, saucers, etc that i can date from the King George V era.  I am new to bottle collecting but that is by far my favorite embossed bottom design i have found to date.  Thanks!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2012)

> I saw during a search that this was a laxative water bottle? is that correct?


 
 Hey AMCS,

 Uh, Mineral water with strong laxative properties, perhaps. "America's Physic", it was. Search is your friend:  Many Previous Plutos can be found here.




From.


----------

